

Nodelist should come with a .forEach() out of the box - nailer
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=869376

======
nailer
Was discussing this with Christian Heilmann on Twitter who suggested I file
this as a bug.

There's so much talk about Vanilla.JS and querySelector() / querySelectorAll()
obviating the need for selector libraries.

But the first thing any developer inevitably does is create a shortcut to
allow them to iterate over the NodeLists these new methods return.

Browsers providing NodeList.Prototype.forEach() would be great way to pave a
cowpath.

(technically NodeList doesn't inherit from Array, but there's nothing stopping
them from using the same code as a mixin).

Hopefully KHTML/WebKit/Blink and Trident will follow suit.

